# Venom vials



## BELLBRANCH1 (Jun 29, 2011)

We are giving a patient two venom vials to take elsewhere for his injections.  The one
vial is cpt 95145 with22 doses of serum and the other vial is cpt 95147 with 11 doses.
The last time we did this and billed Anthem they bundled the two vials together and
only paid us on one vial.  This is venom serum and it is very expensive.  Does anyone
have any sugggestions how to bill Anthem so they pay on both vials?

I would appreciate any help I can get on this.


----------



## OCD_coder (Jun 29, 2011)

It appears that you should possibly be using 96146 2 single stinging insect venoms by your information.  I found this website to help determine how to bill, hope it helps.

http://www.medicarepaymentandreimbursement.com/2010/07/venom-doses-billing-cpt-9514695149.html


----------

